# navarre pier king mackeral



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

went to navarre pier today with my cousin and caught this nice king.he put up a nice fight.i also caught a bonita and some other guys caught bonita to.when i caught that king i was bonita fishing so i caught it on no leader.ill take some luck anyday.:thumbup:


----------



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

I remember you. Nice job. That kid put a beating on that king.


----------



## yellowfin24 (Jun 4, 2012)

baby killer hahahah jkjkjk nice king ck good job


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice catch Christian! Keep your eye on this kid, guys. He's a fish magnet just like his dad.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*nice fish*

Good job man! Keep catching and posting!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Did anyone notice the older gents shoes boy he's killing em with them green laces. O and good job little dude


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

What was everyone catching bonito on?


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

dead cigar minnows and live ly`s and herring on king leaders and mono leaders


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet - there is nothing quite like the experience of a pier caught King ! 

Keith


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

King Fisher..nice job.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice bullet!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Navarre was King today as well. At 3pm it turned on.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> Navarre was King today as well. At 3pm it turned on.


Yeah they tore em up thats for sure.. But of course I was the only one walking away with only my crank in my hand haha. I couldnt get a hit to save my life somehow


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Is this all on bait or are any fishermen getting these kings on artificials?


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

There were several caught this AM. I was there from 0500 to 0830 and I had a 20 pound king. One guy got a 37 pound king. I was using Spanish sardines but most were using cigar minnows. A lot of bait was out as well. While I was there there were at least 10 kings on the deck.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice King!!!


----------

